# 23 Shoalwater(SOLD)



## teamsho_hope (Mar 8, 2016)

23 Shoalwater loaded with Lowrance HDS12, Ulterra trolling motor, tower speakers, Bimini top, custom wheels and trailer, light bar, Yamaha 250 w/TRP and only 84 Hours. Kept in storage entire time. Very clean boat with no issues. 85k










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamsho_hope (Mar 8, 2016)

2148826427. Bert. Boat is located in League City 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

